# Fuel cooler



## yanghua6961 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,
We got a Cummins diesel generator which come with a fuel cooler.
Now the fuel cooler is broken and we can't find a replacement anywhere close.
Any idea where can we purchase one?
For some reason i searched all over the internet and all I can find was one company based in UK.

Thanks


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Your fuel cooler can be repaired by most any radiator shop w/o issue. If you choose to replace it with a different style, just make sure you understand that if your engine has a PT style fuel pump, an you restrict the return fuel the engine can run away/self destruct. Many new replacement coolers have been made by radiator shops that have quality craftsman. A photo with all sizes is all they should need if they are worth their salt. Hope this helps.


----------



## yanghua6961 (Dec 2, 2011)

KRE said:


> Your fuel cooler can be repaired by most any radiator shop w/o issue. If you choose to replace it with a different style, just make sure you understand that if your engine has a PT style fuel pump, an you restrict the return fuel the engine can run away/self destruct. Many new replacement coolers have been made by radiator shops that have quality craftsman. A photo with all sizes is all they should need if they are worth their salt. Hope this helps.


Well we tried repair shop but they said there are too many holes to repair and the place where we purchased the gen set want 6000.00 some to sale us a new Cummins fuel cooler. This is why I am looking up on Internet, but google result shows nothing at all, all I found was fuel cooler made for ford trucks.

Any idea or any company you can suggest?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

A fuel cooler is just a heat rejection device (Radiator) that can be made very easily. You can use a on highway Automatic transmission cooler, as long as the inlet an outlet is larger than the prime mover (Engine) return fuel line. No fuel cooler I have ever seen(45+ years of power generation) cost 6K US. Sounds to me they are quoting you a complete radiator Assy with protection shroud an fuel cooler assy. Find another repair shop, an have them build you one. They are simple to Fab (build) out of copper tubing or aluminum if need be. Two headers with down runners soldered/welded in is all you need. Fin's aid in rejection, but are only required to reduce the over all size. Trick to any liquid heat rejection device is contact time with capture material, an in your case, air contact time across it. Hope this helps. What country are you in?


----------



## yanghua6961 (Dec 2, 2011)

KRE said:


> A fuel cooler is just a heat rejection device (Radiator) that can be made very easily. You can use a on highway Automatic transmission cooler, as long as the inlet an outlet is larger than the prime mover (Engine) return fuel line. No fuel cooler I have ever seen(45+ years of power generation) cost 6K US. Sounds to me they are quoting you a complete radiator Assy with protection shroud an fuel cooler assy. Find another repair shop, an have them build you one. They are simple to Fab (build) out of copper tubing or aluminum if need be. Two headers with down runners soldered/welded in is all you need. Fin's aid in rejection, but are only required to reduce the over all size. Trick to any liquid heat rejection device is contact time with capture material, an in your case, air contact time across it. Hope this helps. What country are you in?


I am located in Saipan (right next to Guam) its a US territory but we don't have much repair shop here. There is only one place and the place who quote me for the new unit is the deal for the Generator. It would be nice if I can find a company in the states side to make it and send over. We got forwarder based in Cali and they send us container on a monthly basis.

Thanks


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

You could buy one from a Cummins dealer in Ca. an have it shipped to you. What engine are you running? If you don't know, what KW is the unit? The reason I ask is you can build a different style with 3-4" pipe an it will work just as well, but will take up more room on the fan shroud. May not look as good but will get the job done just as good or better than the old one. The other thing you can do is route the return into the over flow of the day tank, so the hot fuel can be return to the main tank were it will cool. Your day tank pump will run a little more but those pumps are rated continuous anyway.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Question, are you having an issue with the unit carrying the load, do to too hot (>120*F) of fuel coming from the day tank? The reason I ask is because many units were spec'ed with fuel coolers, that never needed them, for the site application. Unless your having an issue with the unit carrying the load just bypass the cooler. A good place to check the fuel temp is at the day tank line supplying fuel to the unit, where the vibration break hose to the fuel pump hooks up to the hard supply line. Another quick check is if you can't hold your hand on the fuel filter/s, a cooler on the return (an sometimes the supply) is needed.


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 3, 2011)

This is my customer. The cooler has 100 + pin holes that 2 radiator shops could not repair. Once heated, then more holes started. The daytank is small and is getting up to 140-150 deg F. Bypassing the daytank return to the maintank is a possibility but not best due to the daytank size approx 100 gallon for a 600 kw gen. The daytank pump would run and run. Likely not good during typhoon season and 30 days without power when things turn bad. 

Any ideas of where to get a new cooler made with the below dimensions. I can fabricate a mounting bracket. 

Engine: Cummins QSK23-G3
Onan: DQCA-5852865

Fuel cooler dims: 
L=25"
W=12"
Inlet & Outlet 1 1/4 US pipe female 
Radiator made of aluminum


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeffro, 


Do a on line search of radiator mfg's, as most of the smaller ones build/fab custom units. That said, I would bet Cummins did not build that cooler, they bought it from a thermo exchange (aka, radiator) company. You should be able to find the same style/size if you search, liquid/air, heat exchangers. Many, many of these company's are on the net. A good place to start is, *Young Touchstone*. Also one of the Day tank mfg's like *Pryco, Inc* may have them or know where to get one. 

The temps you talking about an seeing will damage the injectors, an PT pump after awhile. I'd at least have a strong fan blowing on the day tank. Even then, I'd still divert all/some of the return fuel back to the main tank until you get or built a cooler. Again building one is not hard, tubing or pipe and a torch or welder depending, is all that's required.​


----------



## Jade Lam (Jan 16, 2012)

I think CUMMINS dealer in Canada may have such a fuel cooler, every spare part have a special number on it, or you can check the spare parts catalogue and manual book of the engine, you can check out the spare parts number. Tell the CUMMINS dealer what's the engine model and spare part number, they can get one for you. Generally speaking, they don't sell the spare part online.


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

I also agree that if you want to get your generator fuel cooler repaired then you can easily get it done, by taking help of professionals. Other than that you can contact the manufacturer of your generator for buying a new fuel cooler.


----------

